# Odd Cory Catfish behavior



## GFox2014 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey my peppered cory catfish has started a new behavior. I added a new bridge feature to my tank and took out a piece of roughly equal size and put it in. I did this because I read that cory's like to have shelter from light so I figured he would go under the bridge. I also introduced a new albino catfish today so I would have two cory's. well lately he has just been like sitting against the wall of the aquarium at the top like trying to stick his nose out of the water. he is like vertical it is weird. I will get him to move and he is swimming around, doing his thing then like 15 min later he is back in his position. One time while I was watching him he was in his vertical position and left it to go hang out else where but eventually went back to his position. What do you think is happening? Is this a reaction to the change?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

It could be a she. Sounds like she might be trying to lay eggs on the glass.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

These fish also like to be with a large family of there own kind.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like stress to me, get him a couple of friends of his own kind.


----------



## GFox2014 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies
I would get another peppered cory but that would make my tank too crowded. I am thinking about upgrading. I am also pretty confident that its not pregnant because I don't see any bloating and it had no one to mate with until yesterday (thats if peppered will mate with albino)
It looks like my Cory's problems are more than just behavior I was studying it this morning and he is having problems like keeping himself from not floating upwards. He is sitting under the bridge and just floating to the ceiling of it. Then after a while he swims around but it is easy to tell that he is having a difficult time not going up.normally he would be at the bottom of the tank. What should I do?


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

could it be swim bladder?


----------



## GFox2014 (Oct 7, 2011)

Good News Everyone
I feel like the professor from futurama.
Thanks for the replies. Squishy I think you were right. I did some research into swim bladder issues and I think that when I added the fish it causes the ammonia in my tank to rise giving my cory swim bladder issues. I did a rather large water change yesterday, took measures to get rid of ammonia and he is doing fine now. he is resting comfortably at the bottom, where he should be. he is seeming less active than normal but I will wait a few days to make a judgement of that because he may just be getting acclimated again. He is showing no signs of redness or spots so I don't think it is ammonia related. I am also going to in a larger tank so I can some pepper cory's to keep him happy
Thanks a lot. If anything happens I will keep you posted


----------

